
Analyzing Every Reddit Comment Mentioning HODL Since 2017 – Part One - haggenballs
https://medium.com/hodlblog/analyzing-every-reddit-comment-mentioning-hodl-since-2017-part-one-d536eb8364ad
======
loceng
"The days with the biggest market losses, along with the days with the biggest
market gains are associated with a higher # of HODL comments."

It's quite interesting that everyone is working together to maintain keeping
the perception of the higher value.

It's clearly a tactic to make the crypto-assets seem less volatile, and
therefore to make new people feel more comfortable putting funds in - and also
maintaining the illusion for those that are "hodling."

It seems the strategy's been working for them, and I'm sure they're hopeful
they can continue this until too much of society feels vested into the success
of these incentivized crypto-assets to let them fail, leading to the late
adopters' wealth being redistributed weighted towards the earliest adopters;
wealth redistributed for doing no work, except for giving money to the person
before them in the pyramid - in exchange for a digital asset.

Edit: To add, they all know that if the price starts to drop or plummet, to
HODL - to not sell - until the price stabilizes and starts going up again.
There have been times when people would dump a lot of Bitcoin or Ethereum, and
the price would drop because not enough money was flowing in. I imagine now,
the bigger asset holders of these incentivized crypto-assets, now keep a
reserve -- probably platforms like Coinbase are incentivized to do this as
well -- to counteract large dumps like this, or they simply shutdown trading,
like it has looked like they've done in the past when there was a strong
downtrend; I imagine they line up bigger investors interested in buying large
amounts of Bitcoin et al, with people/friends looking to offload large amounts
-- so they only sell once a buyer is already aligned, preventing/limiting
these volatile drops. Coinbase further trying to prop up the ecosystem by
creating/supporting tools and functionality that ties into getting people to
adopt/pay into these Pyramid-Ponzi schemes like with attempting to purchase
Earn.com.

Everyone's getting good at rallying the marketers and people incentivized for
these Pyramid-Ponzi schemes to succeed.

